# 4-20mA



## Steve555 (14 März 2008)

Hallo!!

Ich habe eine Frage zum Einheitssignal 4-20mA, z.B. bei einem Regelventil
Wie wird das Signal bei einer SPS-Analogbaugruppe erzeugt, so dass sich z.B. 12mA einstellen? Man hat doch bei den verschiedenen Ventilen verschiedene Leitungslängen, mit verschiedenen Leitungswiderständen, die den Strom unterschiedlich beeinflussen.
Wie funktioniert das?

Danke!


----------



## IBN-Service (14 März 2008)

Steve555 schrieb:


> Hallo!!
> 
> Ich habe eine Frage zum Einheitssignal 4-20mA, z.B. bei einem Regelventil
> Wie wird das Signal bei einer SPS-Analogbaugruppe erzeugt, so dass sich z.B. 12mA einstellen? Man hat doch bei den verschiedenen Ventilen verschiedene Leitungslängen, mit verschiedenen Leitungswiderständen, die den Strom unterschiedlich beeinflussen.
> ...



Hallo Steve,

solange der *Bürdenwiderstand *die zulässige Bürde nicht 
überschreitet, kann der SPS-Analogausgang den notwendigen Ström treiben.

Beispiel: 
20mA an einer maximalen Bürde von 500 Ohm
ergibt eine Spannung von 10V, welche den Strom durch den
Widerstand treibt.

CU

Jürgen

.


----------



## Steve555 (14 März 2008)

Danke für die Antwort!!

Das heißt die Analogbaugruppe gibt immer eine Spannung aus, sodass sich der Strom automatisch einstellt. Ein geregelter Strom sozusagen.

Wenn ich im Vergleich zwei Regelventile habe, beide mit 12mA ansteuere, eins mit 2m Leitungslänge und das andere mit 30m Leitungslänge, dann würde die Analogkarte für die 30m einfach eine höhere Spannung ausgeben um die 12mA zu treiben.

Da steckt einfach ne Elektronik dahinter die das macht, oder?

Wenn das so ist hab ich´s verstanden.


----------



## Lars Weiß (14 März 2008)

Der analoge Ausgang wirkt wie eine Kontantstromquelle.

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Konstantstromquelle

Hier etwas übersichtlicher, eignet sich auch gut um Akkus zu laden oder einen 20mA Geber zu bauen:

http://www.roboternetz.de/phpBB2/konstantstrom.php


----------



## Steve555 (14 März 2008)

Hallo Lars!

Danke für die Links, sind echt interessant! 

Wie wird denn so eine Konstantstromquelle in S7-Baugruppen realisiert? Auch mit einem LM 317K?

Steve


----------



## Lars Weiß (14 März 2008)

Nein, kein Festspannungsregler. Hochpräzise OP-Verstärker mit MosFet Endstufe oder so was in der Richtung ...


----------

